# Freeman 29VH



## doughboy361 (Mar 5, 2010)

Billy just let the cat out of its bag. Check out the performance number.

http://www.thehulltruth.com/boating-forum/508330-freeman-29vh.html


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

That this will be a fishing machine that hauls @&$!!! Thanks for sharing looking forward to seeing one on the water!!


----------



## redfish555 (Feb 25, 2012)

Wow


----------



## ding_a_ling (Jul 3, 2010)

That's remarkable! I see its a vented hull. I wonder what the design is. I really like the vector flow idea that World Cat uses, but I don't like the design. It will be interesting to see!
Do you know when they hit the market?


----------



## doughboy361 (Mar 5, 2010)

ding_a_ling said:


> That's remarkable! I see its a vented hull. I wonder what the design is. I really like the vector flow idea that World Cat uses, but I don't like the design. It will be interesting to see!
> Do you know when they hit the market?


First one will be done sometime in June I believe.


----------



## Seein' Spots (Apr 27, 2012)

Yup, just saw that as well. I just finished reading his 37' build. All I can say is wow, I have a new goal in life; to afford a Freeman!


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

The discussion on "VH" was comical. "Vee Hull? What you smokin?! If I were to design a Vee Hull, I would call it DP, DP = Donkey Punch" hahaha


----------



## Marcos Domingues (Mar 10, 2013)

whats a Ventilated Hull ?


----------



## doughboy361 (Mar 5, 2010)

Marcos Domingues said:


> whats a Ventilated Hull ?


Step hull just like how invincible, yellowfin, and contender but on a cat.


----------



## Marcos Domingues (Mar 10, 2013)

doughboy361 said:


> Step hull just like how invincible, yellowfin, and contender but on a cat.


got ya , BTW are you a Freeman rep to contact ? Thank you


----------



## doughboy361 (Mar 5, 2010)

Marcos Domingues said:


> got ya , BTW are you a Freeman rep to contact ? Thank you


Nope


----------



## WhiteSquall (Feb 11, 2013)

just get a world cat, lol


----------



## CHA CHING (May 21, 2004)

I'm trying to remember just how many days I can run 50 much less 40 in the Gulf?? The faster you go the more stuff breaks. Guess I'm getting old or something??


----------



## Marcos Domingues (Mar 10, 2013)

CHA CHING said:


> I'm trying to remember just how many days I can run 50 much less 40 in the Gulf?? The faster you go the more stuff breaks. Guess I'm getting old or something??


mm, maybe you're getting realistically old & wise & realize that 70mhp it's just a concept vs a reality !


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

CHA CHING said:


> I'm trying to remember just how many days I can run 50 much less 40 in the Gulf?? The faster you go the more stuff breaks. Guess I'm getting old or something??


Sunday morning, you couldn't even run 40 across the bay in anything I can afford to put gas in. Water at 70 MPH has about the same consistency as concrete. Back when we ran the SDBA at those speeds, they required life jackets that had HANS horse collars built into them and parachutes to slow you down before you hit the water. That made finding the body easier. 70 across the Gulf in a boat? Not me.


----------



## doughboy361 (Mar 5, 2010)

Wonder how many days a step mono hull with trips can run 70mph in Gom chop.


----------



## John the fisherman (Nov 19, 2012)

CHA CHING said:


> I'm trying to remember just how many days I can run 50 much less 40 in the Gulf?? The faster you go the more stuff breaks. Guess I'm getting old or something??


Good point, I was thinking it would be nice to get a Freeman, but if it is rough I don't like going over 25 kts.


----------



## CHA CHING (May 21, 2004)

doughboy361 said:


> Wonder how many days a step mono hull with trips can run 70mph in Gom chop.


There are very few step mono hulls that can run 70 loaded. There's also a reason those big mono's hold 500 plus gallons of fuel.


----------



## flounderking (Aug 22, 2006)

doughboy361 said:


> Wonder how many days a step mono hull with trips can run 70mph in Gom chop.


From the link that you shared

Granted the boat was not heavily loaded, there were 4 men over 200lbs and around 130-150 gallons of fuel on board.

I would say that it was a light load test, And if you look at the freeman carfully there is no storage in the front and the back compartments that are in the floor are not dry storage it's the bilge.

For a fast cat in good weather Billy builds a good boat.


----------



## doughboy361 (Mar 5, 2010)

CHA CHING said:


> There are very few step mono hulls that can run 70 loaded. There's also a reason those big mono's hold 500 plus gallons of fuel.


You and I know there limited days you can run 50MPH+ in gom but what does that have to do with Billy saying his Freeman 29VH top end is 71mph.


----------



## doughboy361 (Mar 5, 2010)

flounderking said:


> From the link that you shared
> 
> Granted the boat was not heavily loaded, there were 4 men over 200lbs and around 130-150 gallons of fuel on board.
> 
> ...


yes i know the boat was not loaded. He is doing more testing today with the boat loaded. Here is the layout on the Freeman. From the picture seem like more then enough storage. 









The two in floor cockpit furthest back are bilge. All the rest in floor box are storage or fish box including coffin box.


----------



## Marcos Domingues (Mar 10, 2013)

Are you sure you're not a Freeman Rep ? You seem to know a heck of a lot of this boats than an average Joe .
Do you own one ?


----------



## JWT (Jun 28, 2004)

Looks like a lot of in hull storage. The 10 foot beam is unique in a boat this size. I like the large access hatches to the bilge, I wonder if a bulkhead will be in the way or not though?


----------



## flounderking (Aug 22, 2006)

doughboy361 said:


> yes i know the boat was not loaded. He is doing more testing today with the boat loaded. Here is the layout on the Freeman. From the picture seem like more then enough storage.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you sure those blue outlines are 100% dry enclosed storage compartments ? no bilge right ?

If they are then billy did a great job :cheers:


----------



## doughboy361 (Mar 5, 2010)

Marcos Domingues said:


> Are you sure you're not a Freeman Rep ? You seem to know a heck of a lot of this boats than an average Joe .
> Do you own one ?


Nope don't own one but I do fish on one whenever I want and have put a good amount hours on running one. I guess sharing info is a crime. LOL


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Not a crime at all. You just seem to be alittle strong on the freeman kool-aid than the average joe fisherman/ cat lover out there is all. 

The guy makes some sexy rides. I'd like to see one with twin 250f or maybe even twin 300f. Be nice to see it when it's done. Keep us posted.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Thanks for posting, a 29 foot cat that'll run 71 mph is worth discussion. Love to have one someday think I'd opt for the 33 though.


----------



## wLeeBull (Oct 22, 2010)

Is 200 gallons going to be enough with a 30% reserve for our multi-day floater trips? Will be interesting to see real world fuel burn numbers.


----------



## just lucky (Mar 4, 2010)

CHA CHING said:


> I'm trying to remember just how many days I can run 50 much less 40 in the Gulf?? The faster you go the more stuff breaks. Guess I'm getting old or something??


I've spent a few hundred hours running our Freeman 33 out of South Padre in the past year. 40-50 mph in the Gulf is not out of question on the boat. The last week of April I ran a couple trips to Perdido on the Freeman. Both trips I ran the boat in at 45 in a 3-4 foot following sea, getting 1.1 to 1.2 mpg. The boat just glides along, no pounding, no jumping, and sure was nice making it in in 3 hours, especially when racing in in front of an incoming Norther.

Now 70 mph in a 29 footer in our Gulf is likely out of the question, but 40-50 in the 33 certainly isn't. Perhaps even more impressive is being able to run the boat out at 25 knots into a 5-6 foot headsea.

I'm no rep for Freeman either, I'm just thoroughly impressed by the boat. I also run a 34 Sea Vee out of Key West that I absolutely love, but the Freeman beats it in nearly every category.


----------



## CHA CHING (May 21, 2004)

I'm very certain it's going to be another great boat by Freeman. I just think 250's or 300's would be more practical than a 70 mph cat.
Layout looks nice.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

just lucky said:


> I've spent a few hundred hours running our Freeman 33 out of South Padre in the past year. 40-50 mph in the Gulf is not out of question on the boat. The last week of April I ran a couple trips to Perdido on the Freeman. Both trips I ran the boat in at 45 in a 3-4 foot following sea, getting 1.1 to 1.2 mpg. The boat just glides along, no pounding, no jumping, and sure was nice making it in in 3 hours, especially when racing in in front of an incoming Norther.
> 
> Now 70 mph in a 29 footer in our Gulf is likely out of the question, but 40-50 in the 33 certainly isn't. Perhaps even more impressive is being able to run the boat out at 25 knots into a 5-6 foot headsea.
> 
> I'm no rep for Freeman either, I'm just thoroughly impressed by the boat. I also run a 34 Sea Vee out of Key West that I absolutely love, but the Freeman beats it in nearly every category.


You sound Just Lucky!:cheers:


----------



## freemanboatworks (Dec 26, 2008)

Ran some 2 way averages, played with engine height, load tested, etc.

This was with 2 men and 100 gallons gas. We moved weight around and the boat ran the same. The faster, the better. As you can see, 45-50mph is optimal. I know, that isnt always possible, but she feels like you are running 35mph when actually running 50mph. At lower speeds she runs flat even with a heavy load in the stern. 


3500 41mph 22gph 1.85mpg
4000 48mph 27gph 1.75mpg
4500 55mph 33.7gph 1.63mpg

6100 69.9mph 67gph 1.04mpg 


I agree that the boat would be more practical with 300's, but the customer is running this boat in the SKA this year and wanted a little more speed with the great economy of the 350's. Running 50mph isnt gonna happen much of the time, but it sure is nice to be able to do it and not turn your engines near wide open to do it.


----------



## Capt. Aaron Kelley (Nov 26, 2005)

Those numbers look really good! Keep up the good work.


----------



## John the fisherman (Nov 19, 2012)

I hear Freeman boats are in a class of there own, I can see why I bet the ride is just as amazing. 

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk 2


----------

